
Show HN: Deploy TFLite on iOS for better mobile phones accessibility - n00r
https://github.com/noorhashem/ios-app-with-brains
======
n00r
This is a project I've been working on for enhancing the accessibility
features of phones to aid the visually impaired. I was exploring a bit with
Tensorflow and decided to deploy it in an iOS app and train some models for
identification features.

